
Concurrent Pascal-S - elvis70
http://pascal.hansotten.com/niklaus-wirth/pascal-s/pascal-s-copascal/
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Moti Ben-Ari has built on Pascal-S in his Principles of Concurrent
Programming, resulting in Concurrent Pascal-S.

Compared to Wirth’s version of Pascal-S, case statement, records and reals are
swiped from this edition of Pascal-S. M. Ben-Ari modified Wirth’s original
compiler/interpreter in 1980 to include some basic features that were able to
simulate concurrent programming.

First, a cobegin s1; …; sn coend block structure was added, allowing
concurrent execution of the statements s1 … sn, which were required to be
global procedure calls. These cobegin … coend blocks could not be nested
within one another."

------
082349872349872
See also Per Brinch Hansen's concurrent pascals.

